# Morocco feature on radio4



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I was listening to Excess Baggage today with Sandi Toksvig and at the end of the programme she said that someone, I missed the name, would be talking next week about Morocco. The programme is on at 10am on Saturday mornings.


----------

